# At the ****..now what!



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Bruce help meee! I want to catch a fish lol


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Pix


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Ok. Late night was a good time at the Dam$ we had a good night and with the light from Bruce it was fish after fish. Stripers were slow but the day was fun and Ed and Walter and I had a good time.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

From what time did you guys fish? I was there from 5-8 and skunk. I didn't see anyone fishing, just skiers, so perhaps I wasn't at the correct spot.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Goodable I was there all night Friday and half night Saturday. The minute it got pitch black dark them whites got really active given you found a sweet spot where they are stacked up. Its pretty much a fish for every cast both nights. From three till morning big whites will show up to feed. Catching whites at night is so easy and the weather can't be any better. Don't know why I need to go during the hot days any more. Them fish were very hungry. Strip the paint off my rattle traps. Can't tell you how many times I had to rebend the hooks due to so many hook ups. That's the bait of choice for night fishing. They key in on the rattle sounds those traps makes. Slow rowing the traps close to the bottom produce consistant bites. Slab will catch em too. But rattle traps is the king of lures to use at night. Hit me up if you go again. I'll share location I fish with you. But remember every time they close them gates fish relocates is a possibility to consider. And no sir you don't need any lights except for the stern lights. Them fish key in on sounds and vibration more then sights,so no lights is needed.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I did use a submersible green light last night and had the most amazing experience. Lots of bait and a school of whites tearing up the bait fish. I caught a limit off white while cast netting for shads. All whites were release ilegal to retain using cast net.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

I go every weekend when the weather permits. I unusually fish in the bay, so the lake experience is very different for me. Is this the area you fish? My fish finder broke during the trip so I was afraid to get too close to the shore.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

brucevannguyen said:


> Goodable I was there all night Friday and half night Saturday. The minute it got pitch black dark them whites got really active given you found a sweet spot where they are stacked up. Its pretty much a fish for every cast both nights. From three till morning big whites will show up to feed. Catching whites at night is so easy and the weather can't be any better. Don't know why I need to go during the hot days any more. Them fish were very hungry. Strip the paint off my rattle traps. Can't tell you how many times I had to rebend the hooks due to so many hook ups. That's the bait of choice for night fishing. They key in on the rattle sounds those traps makes. Slow rowing the traps close to the bottom produce consistant bites. Slab will catch em too. But rattle traps is the king of lures to use at night. Hit me up if you go again. I'll share location I fish with you. But remember every time they close them gates fish relocates is a possibility to consider. And no sir you don't need any lights except for the stern lights. Them fish key in on sounds and vibration more then sights,so no lights is needed.


What color Rattle traps?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't think color matters. But I was using a chrome blue. Will post a full report with picks of the traps and fish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

goodable said:


> I go every weekend when the weather permits. I unusually fish in the bay, so the lake experience is very different for me. Is this the area you fish? My fish finder broke during the trip so I was afraid to get too close to the shore.


When people speak of fishing the dam right now, they mean in the river or downstream side, not in the lake.
Below it, not above it.

I thought something was strange when you mentioned skiers.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

haha..I suspect that's the case. So you launch into the trinity rivers at 3278? It looks treacherous on google map for my bay boat. I need roughly two feet of draft.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

goodable said:


> From what time did you guys fish? I was there from 5-8 and skunk. I didn't see anyone fishing, just skiers, so perhaps I wasn't at the correct spot.


WOW... just bet you could sell tickets, for that!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Bruce I wasn't sure if that was you out there Sat night, I was looking for a bigger light. I was fishing 2 submersible green LEDS closer to the west side. We stayed all night, around 1:30 there was so much action around my lights I had to stop and video what was going on. Fish busting everywhere. Didn't take long for us to load up. Choice of bait changed this weekend and it took a bit to dial in on what they wanted and how they wanted it. Best baits were white in color, 1/2oz diamond shad lipless, and a 3/8oz square bill shallow crank ran on the edge of the lights. We limited but it took a little longer, fish were smaller this weekend compared to last weekend. There was some good topwater action below the bridge after day light. Caught several striper but they were all 16" or so. Ended with 50WB and 5 nice cats to clean.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Beaux I'm the other boat with a very bright under water light. You could of miss it. We were the only two boats that had green lights. They were bitting good two nights in a row where I was. I was getting very good cosistant bites. Had to stop early cause I was tired of catching them and very tempting to cull larger first for dead ones in the cooler. As the night goes on the whites just seems to get bigger and bigger. I notice there's a pattern there. Closer to the morning more bigger white shows up.


----------

